# Gh for post op recovery?



## Mrs63Vette (Nov 1, 2012)

Just wanted to know if anyone has ever used GH for post op recovery? I have increased my does from 1 iu to 2 iu split into two injections each day. I am hoping for faster healing and less noticeable scaring. Any experiences with this?


Mrs 63 vette


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 1, 2012)

Scaring can be helped with mederma, bought OTC at pharmacy, not too sure about gh though


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2012)

the gh will speed healing, idk about the scar's


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 1, 2012)

Bump for Mrs Vette.... I will chime in later....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 1, 2012)

She must be a lucky women to have have such a stud like you for a husband. Lol


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 1, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> She must be a lucky women to have have such a stud like you for a husband. Lol



Lol pecker wood! Actually it is pretty obvious to most guys that I am the lucky one.... and obvious to me for sure!

I went ahead and put her on anavar and 2iu of GH. She ran 2 for a while and with the current rips had a few more sides than we liked so she cut back to 1 iu / ed. Starting two days prior to surgery we bumped her back up to 2iu. 

As for the healing the GH will definitely accelerate the healing.  I do not know about the scaring but the awful bite I got from the cat healed in record time and left no scar at all.

Anyone else have experience with GH for post op healing or scaring?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## csully8080 (Nov 1, 2012)

I will be following this thread,  Going in for another knee surgery in January and i will be starting rips with in the next two weeks...


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2012)

remember zeek..??  (yea most of dont...) but he did recover with using GH in about 5x the amount of time it should of taken.

The PT he was seeing was amazed, couldnt believe her eyes type deal.  Yes, Mrs Vette it will help.  







Now we need to get your man to go buy a real split window car.......


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 1, 2012)

don't know about healing as you might have to take at least 4iu to see something in that respect..in my experience, doesn't help with scars


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 1, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> remember zeek..??  (yea most of dont...) but he did recover with using GH in about 5x the amount of time it should of taken.
> 
> The PT he was seeing was amazed, couldnt believe her eyes type deal.  Yes, Mrs Vette it will help.
> 
> ...



Z was supposedly pinning 10iu in a blast to help the healing...not thinking Mrsvette wants to do 10iu ...then again, we don't even know if that was true


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 1, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> I will be following this thread,  Going in for another knee surgery in January and i will be starting rips with in the next two weeks...



Getting my bride to get on here is like pulling hens teeth. However, I will encourage her strongly as it is an area we all have an interest in and I have heard many positive stories about. My personal experience was with a very nasty cat bite that looked like it would need stitches. It healed perfectly with no scar in record time. 

Mrs Vette has more going on with her being post surgery. I have heard great things about post surgery recovery and healing but like many of you would like to hear more, honest, objective opinions based on personal experiences.

I too am watching this thread closely.
Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Z was supposedly pinning 10iu in a blast to help the healing...not thinking Mrsvette wants to do 10iu ...then again, we don't even know if that was true



Yea, your right.  But its not hard for me to believe that he was doing that.  The old man loved GH and hard on pills.  

10iu is outta the ? for her, but maybe cruise on 1,1.5 and than a few days a wk 3 or 4


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 1, 2012)

It could be out of question, but hyperbaric chambers, in hospital or could get own, are quite awesome in healing.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 1, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Lol pecker wood! Actually it is pretty obvious to most guys that I am the lucky one.... and obvious to me for sure!
> 
> I went ahead and put her on anavar and 2iu of GH. She ran 2 for a while and with the current rips had a few more sides than we liked so she cut back to 1 iu / ed. Starting two days prior to surgery we bumped her back up to 2iu.
> 
> ...



Doing it right now Vette! Alittle over a yr post op from shoulder surgery and had pain till 6 mo later even when I was cleared to lift again. Started rips and at only two months later my aches and everyday pains while lifting are non existant. Been about 6mo now since Iv'e been on rips at only 2-3.5ius injecting my front delt inbetween the scars and sub-q. My bad shoulder is now stronger than my good one due to this, I get aches in my "supposed" good one now. My arm that had surgery never felt better.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh, and I went to my doc again before the rips and told him about my pains that kept occurind daily. Was told it was due to scar tissue and early signs of arthritis. That it was a good possibility that this would occur from my surgery. Started the rips after that..nearly non-existant.


----------



## Mrs63Vette (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the imput. The incisions are too fresh for mederma yet so will have to wait on that I have also been told steroid creams and silicon scar sheets and gels help too.


----------



## csully8080 (Nov 1, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Oh, and I went to my doc again before the rips and told him about my pains that kept occurind daily. Was told it was due to scar tissue and early signs of arthritis. That it was a good possibility that this would occur from my surgery. Started the rips after that..nearly non-existant.




that gives me a lot of hope...So do you suggest injecting into the affected area? so for me it would be my knee..


----------



## Azog (Nov 2, 2012)

csully8080 said:


> that gives me a lot of hope...So do you suggest injecting into the affected area? so for me it would be my knee..



From my research,  spot injections are the way to go. Break the dose up into as many small injections as you can stand over the affected area.


----------



## BigFella (Nov 9, 2012)

Mrs63Vette said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone has ever used GH for post op recovery? I have increased my does from 1 iu to 2 iu split into two injections each day. I am hoping for faster healing and less noticeable scaring. Any experiences with this?
> 
> Mrs 63 vette


Hi Mrs Vette

My wife had a major op which I have written about here and I'm tempted to say there is *no *scarring. OK, there is a bit, but it's absolutely bloody incredible. She had a great surgeon, and there's no doubt he did a great job, but he even warned her that with her skin type the scarring might be pronounced.

OK, now for the secret: Silicone. Strataderm gel. It's probably an OTC treatment, its not cheap but you only need a thin smear. My wife's scar was about 27" long, so she needed a fair bit of it.

A few months earlier I had had a few stray bones removed from my wrist, and while I couldn't give a stuff about scarring I did use the silicon tape I was sold by my physiotherapist - and the result is amazing. I don't care what it looks like, but its nice not having a raised scar.

I imagine there are a few different brands which are near enough to identical.

So I can't give you any input on HGH yet (you are giving it to us - thanks Vette) but we do have some scar experience.


----------

